# Fat burners???????



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is there really any of these fat burning pills that actually work? I'm only asking cos yesterday I had some protein delivered from predator nutrition and they gave me 2 free samples of "fat burning" pills which prompted me to look on their website at what they had sent. I couldn't believe how many of these fat burners they have for sale. Am I just being cynical or are they really just there to make money from the gullible? I would be really interested to hear from anyone who has had any kind of results from this type of product!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ephedrine/caffeine/Asprin stack def works- don't be fooled by supplements that say "eph" as an ingredient, its not ephedrine..

T3/Clen stack really works too


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've just started using grenade fat burners. In terms of fat loss, I've only been using them alongside diet for a week so I haven't noticed any major effects. What I would say though is they do give me alot of energy when taken before a work out. Pretty pricey though at £35 for 100.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> Ephedrine/caffeine/Asprin stack def works- don't be fooled by supplements that say "eph" as an ingredient, its not ephedrine..
> 
> T3/Clen stack really works too


So I would have to buy these things separate and then take together?


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> I've just started using grenade fat burners. In terms of fat loss, I've only been using them alongside diet for a week so I haven't noticed any major effects. What I would say though is they do give me alot of energy when taken before a work out. Pretty pricey though at £35 for 100.


Keep me posted on your results with them Jay please.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> So I would have to buy these things separate and then take together?


Buy the ephedrine from boots etc- its called chest-eze; you don't need to add caffeine to it, just a 75mg aspirin (eg cardiprin the 75mg aspirin to be taken daily to prevent strokes)


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> Buy the ephedrine from boots etc- its called chest-eze; you don't need to add caffeine to it, just a 75mg aspirin (eg cardiprin the 75mg aspirin to be taken daily to prevent strokes)


Ok thanks. And what about the T3/clen? Can I buy them over the counter? I don't have much weight to lose, just a bit of stubborn round the middle!!


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Nothing will "just" strip fat mate, you need to have a decent diet and do some cardio!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

control said:


> Nothing will "just" strip fat mate, you need to have a decent diet and do some cardio!


No I know that, was just curious to see if there was anything that was proven to help


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

I think somethings are more for mental sides of things..i have a ECA before cardio if i'm tired. Try looking at a product called Yohimbine!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

control said:


> I think somethings are more for mental sides of things..i have a ECA before cardio if i'm tired. Try looking at a product called Yohimbine!


yohimbine HCL- very good for problem fat areas, but to be used to its full effect, you need to use it with an ACE inhibitor (like vasotec) the reason is, yombine binds at the alpha-2 adrenergic receptors in the problem fat areas, encouraging the fat to be used, not retained, but ACE inhibitors actually have a "side effect" of stopping these receptors from re-generating, but it takes about 8 weeks for this to start happening...


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> yohimbine HCL- very good for problem fat areas, but to be used to its full effect, you need to use it with an ACE inhibitor (like vasotec) the reason is, yombine binds at the alpha-2 adrenergic receptors in the problem fat areas, encouraging the fat to be used, not retained, but ACE inhibitors actually have a "side effect" of stopping these receptors from re-generating, but it takes about 8 weeks for this to start happening...


I have ordered yohimbine yesterday. Is vasotec something I can get easily?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> I have ordered yohimbine yesterday. Is vasotec something I can get easily?


try unitedpharmacies.co.uk

the generic name is elanapril- start at 5mg day for a week, increase to 10mg 2nd week, up to 20mg..


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> try unitedpharmacies.co.uk
> 
> the generic name is elanapril- start at 5mg day for a week, increase to 10mg 2nd week, up to 20mg..


And should I start taking the yohimbine at the same time?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> And should I start taking the yohimbine at the same time?


yes.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Yobimbine HCL and Alpha 2 inhibitors are only really worth using if you're going to do fasted cardio, as rises in insulin above basal level negate the effect.

Nothing OTC "strips fat" even Eph only has a moderate effect on metabolism, although does have some good hunger blunting effects.

Diet and CArdio are your friend, there's no short cuts...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bayman said:


> Yobimbine HCL and Alpha 2 inhibitors are only really worth using if you're going to do fasted cardio, as rises in insulin above basal level negate the effect.
> 
> Nothing OTC "strips fat" even Eph only has a moderate effect on metabolism, although does have some good hunger blunting effects.
> 
> Diet and CArdio are your friend, there's no short cuts...


100% agree... good point!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

bayman said:


> Yobimbine HCL and Alpha 2 inhibitors are only really worth using if you're going to do fasted cardio, as rises in insulin above basal level negate the effect.
> 
> Nothing OTC "strips fat" even Eph only has a moderate effect on metabolism, although does have some good hunger blunting effects.
> 
> Diet and CArdio are your friend, there's no short cuts...


I think my diet is pretty good. I lost over a stone with diet and cardio before starting weights. I have put on 2 kilo since but I don't feel like it's fat I've gained. Haven't been doing much cardio since but will definately start to do maybe 20 mins after training from now on. The fat burners is more a case of "well it won't do any harm" kind of thing! Will still look after my diet and add some cardio and if the burners only help a little I'm thinking it's better than nothing! Do you agree or should I just forget about them? I believe the yohimbine is aphrodisiac so I could always give them to the wife!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> I think my diet is pretty good. I lost over a stone with diet and cardio before starting weights. I have put on 2 kilo since but I don't feel like it's fat I've gained. Haven't been doing much cardio since but will definately start to do maybe 20 mins after training from now on. The fat burners is more a case of "well it won't do any harm" kind of thing! Will still look after my diet and add some cardio and if the burners only help a little I'm thinking it's better than nothing! Do you agree or should I just forget about them? I believe the yohimbine is aphrodisiac so I could always give them to the wife!!


I take the enalapril/vasotec before bed as it can make me a little drowsy; Yohimbine I take 10mg in the morning to help me do my fasted cardio, and another 5mg at midday, and another 5mg mid afternoon.. yes it does make you a little horny as a side effect.. i do have more erections in a day then i do on test alone... actually I have a lot of erections in a day for a 40yo.. LOL

my girl takes 10mg a day can't say it made her hornier.. but the 'var certainly has!!

I think fat burners help; even 5% is useful... over weeks. Has certainly helped my fat loss (i take HGH and T4 as well, but it ALL helps..)


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ausbuilt, why T4 and not T3? Isn't T4 the inactive kind?


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I take the enalapril/vasotec before bed as it can make me a little drowsy; Yohimbine I take 10mg in the morning to help me do my fasted cardio, and another 5mg at midday, and another 5mg mid afternoon.. yes it does make you a little horny as a side effect.. i do have more erections in a day then i do on test alone... actually I have a lot of erections in a day for a 40yo.. LOL
> 
> my girl takes 10mg a day can't say it made her hornier.. but the 'var certainly has!!
> 
> I think fat burners help; even 5% is useful... over weeks. Has certainly helped my fat loss (i take HGH and T4 as well, but it ALL helps..)


Haha I'm 40 myself this year. Yes I agree with the 5% thing, it's better than 0%. ok I'll give them a try. I don't do the morning cardio so should I split the dosage differently or just go with what you do? I have trouble sleeping so maybe the vasotec will help with that, although I have also ordered some ZMA!!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

What is var?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bayman said:


> Ausbuilt, why T4 and not T3? Isn't T4 the inactive kind?


I mate,

T4 is inactive, and get converted as required to T3. As I'm on HGH, there is some pretty good science i've read (that i agree with in this case) that suggests that if you take T3, the body senses less of a need to convert t4 to t3, but that by not using the enzymes in this process there is a rate limiting step in the bioavailability/use of the HGH i add, and that by taking T4, the higher T3 requirements caused by HGH are met by the enzymatic conversion, and the body will be more likely to use all the HGH.. (as simple as I can break it down).

Now I admit, most of the above was gleaned from Anthony Roberts:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/anthony-roberts/thyroid-and-growth-hormone.htm

and I'm the FIRST to admit I don't agree with all his theories, but in this case I do.. however, i've just come back from an endocrinologist visit, who of course says that I'm overdosing on HGH (2iu a day!) and massively overdosing on test (1000mg/week). He also said, that even though I was taking 100mcg of T4, I was still thyroid deficient in his opinion based on the intake of the other two hormones.. awaiting the blood test results (ok from france) but the theory is probably I may end up with 150-200mcg T4 AND 12.5-25mcg T3, if I don't want to reduce my HGH level (he normally recommends 0.7-1iu/day..)


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi..just a quick one guys..where do u buy yohimbine from? Thanks


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

US, you can't source it in the UK as it's classed as a medicine.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

xeonedbody said:


> Hi..just a quick one guys..where do u buy yohimbine from? Thanks


I ordered mine online from global supplements. Just google it and it will list suppliers


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xeonedbody said:


> Hi..just a quick one guys..where do u buy yohimbine from? Thanks


its available from some UK sources, just google "yohimbine HCL" must be that NOT just yohimbe.

I get mine from :

http://www.trueprotein.com/Product_Details.aspx?cid=25&pid=6899


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> What is var?


Gym parlance for Anavar (trade name of actual steroid Oxandralone).


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> its available from some UK sources, just google "yohimbine HCL" must be that NOT just yohimbe.
> 
> I get mine from :
> 
> http://www.trueprotein.com/Product_Details.aspx?cid=25&pid=6899


I ordered yohimbine HCL from global supplements and they sent me yohimbe bark!!! Are these no good at all????


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Yohimbine bark is the herbal version, can have some undesireable side effects and only some of it will covert to the active compound you want. You're best off finding some legitimate Yohimbine HCL, primaforce do a good one.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

bayman said:


> Yohimbine bark is the herbal version, can have some undesireable side effects and only some of it will covert to the active compound you want. You're best off finding some legitimate Yohimbine HCL, primaforce do a good one.


I will bin these then. Just looking at ECA stacks. What do you reckon to them?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> I will bin these then. Just looking at ECA stacks. What do you reckon to them?


I reckon non of this **** will make a difference unless your diet is in order.

For ECA I just buy chest-eze from boots and have one of them with a 200mg caffeine tab, no need for the A part of the stack IMO. Chest-eze have 18mg of Eph HCL in them, so no chance of being fleeced with dodgy herbal versions off the net, good for appetite control but don't actively "strip fat".


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

bayman said:


> I reckon non of this **** will make a difference unless your diet is in order.
> 
> For ECA I just buy chest-eze from boots and have one of them with a 200mg caffeine tab, no need for the A part of the stack IMO. Chest-eze have 18mg of Eph HCL in them, so no chance of being fleeced with dodgy herbal versions off the net, good for appetite control but don't actively "strip fat".


I think my diet is pretty good but I was thinking no harm in trying to get a little help too


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bayman said:


> I reckon non of this **** will make a difference unless your diet is in order.
> 
> For ECA I just buy chest-eze from boots and have one of them with a 200mg caffeine tab, no need for the A part of the stack IMO. Chest-eze have 18mg of Eph HCL in them, so no chance of being fleeced with dodgy herbal versions off the net, good for appetite control but don't actively "strip fat".


100% correct. you can add a cardiprin or equivalent (75mg aspirin tab- these are usually sold as cardiac related names as they are used by people over 40, like me, to prevent strokes). Cheap and avail at tesco etc.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

How many chest-eze do you take a day? Is it better (more effective) than Yohimbine HCL?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Chest-eze depends on individual tolerance, 1-2 for me per day. It's no better or worse than yohimbine as it's different, yohimbine is mainly used to target stubborn bodyfat as it increases blood flow to those area's. Eph works more as a appetite blunter, raises metabolism slightly and give give a decent stimulant effect depending on your tolerance.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> I think my diet is pretty good but I was thinking no harm in trying to get a little help too


i'm sorry but i disagree with this sh!t completely. unless u reply my diet is 100% perfect and im gaining just as i would like too, theres absolutely no point in taking all these drugs.

Just work hard. and when you get to nice low levels of body fat start taking as many drugs as ausbuilt.

Always the same now.. if i want to be big i need steroids, if i want to lose weight i need fat burners.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

phosphor said:


> How many chest-eze do you take a day? Is it better (more effective) than Yohimbine HCL?


as bayman says- take 1 in the morn, 1 after lunch... after 3pm, your prob won't sleep...

Yohimbine HCL is different animal all together..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yohimbine

this is pretty accurate..

In terms of fat:

Pharmacology

*Yohimbine has high affinity for the α2-adrenergic receptor*, moderate affinity for the α1-adrenergic, 5-HT1A, 5-HT1B, 5-HT1D, 5-HT1F, 5-HT2B, and D2 receptors, and weak affinity for the 5-HT1E, 5-HT2A, 5-HT5A, 5-HT7, and D3 receptors.[14][15] It behaves as an antagonist at α1-adrenergic, α2-adrenergic, 5-HT1B, 5-HT1D, 5-HT2A, 5-HT2B, and D2, and as a partial agonist at 5-HT1A.[14][16][17][18] Its intrinsic activities at the other sites listed are unclear/unknown but it is probably mostly antagonistic at them.

what does this mean? look at what an alpha-2 adrenergic receptor does:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha-2_adrenergic_receptor

where it states:

*Individual actions of the α2 receptor include:*

Mediates synaptic transmission in pre- and postsynaptic nerve terminals

Decrease release of acetylcholine[7]

Decrease release of norepinephrine[7]

Inhibit norepinephrine system in brain

*Inhibition[8] of lipolysis in adipose tissue[9]* (this means prevents fat burning in fat tissue).

so what this means is Yohibine HCL binds at the alpha-2 receptor, and STOPS the receptor form inhibiting (preventing) fat burning... and "problem fat" areas have high concentrations of these receptors..

HOWEVER, this can be made even better... while Yohimbine HCL binds at the receptor, there is a drug that STOPS the alpha-2 receptor from regenerating (re-growing)!!!

see:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/dharkam/captopril-and-fat-loss.htm

now captopril was the first ACE inhibitor, I have been very happy with enalapril (trade name vasotec) at 20mg every evening, along with 20mg/day of yohimbine HCL..


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Is enalapril quite new, I see alot of legit online pharmacy stock it.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

phosphor said:


> Is enalapril quite new, I see alot of legit online pharmacy stock it.


Nearly everything I recommend is from legit pharma supplies... the only UGL stuff I use is test 400 as I like to minimise my pinning, and no pharma does over 250mg/mL test..

Enalapril is a new generation ACE inhibitor; captopril is VERY hard to get now, not that you would, it has no advantage over Enalapril, which has less side effects, and, has the same effect on alpha-2 adrenergic receptors.. easy to get, and CHEAP!

I've been using 20mg every night for the past 2months, which has helped fat loss in my love handles and thighs (with Yohimbine HCL); and, as a bonus my on cycle BP has dropped from 140/85 to 118/68 so I'm pretty damn happy (leaner AND healthier!)


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Ausbuilt so what you recommend for me mate... I always struggle to get rid of my love handles! So if i was to take Yohimbine HCL and Enalapril to combat this what dose should i be lookin at?! and when is the best time to take it- morning, afternoon, before bed, with food, without food etc

Cheers mate


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just came across diamond labs ECA 30+... each capsule contains 30mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine and 50mg aspirin. £25 for 60 caps. Not sure how that would compare to chest-eze, caffeine, aspirin stack but they look ok and come with decent reviews!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> Just came across diamond labs ECA 30+... each capsule contains 30mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine and 50mg aspirin. £25 for 60 caps. Not sure how that would compare to chest-eze, caffeine, aspirin stack but they look ok and come with decent reviews!!


I've posted repeatedly on this dodgy supplement- it doesn't list "ephedrine" as an ingredient, rather "eph" which is well, who knows...

I use chest-eze combo- because, well its pharma.. and you know what you're getting.. simples as the meerkat says..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big ste said:


> Ausbuilt so what you recommend for me mate... I always struggle to get rid of my love handles! So if i was to take Yohimbine HCL and Enalapril to combat this what dose should i be lookin at?! and when is the best time to take it- morning, afternoon, before bed, with food, without food etc
> 
> Cheers mate


you can try 20mg enalapril at night before bed (in case it makes you drowsy, not everyone, but some); try starting at 10mg of Yohimbine HCL in the morning, and try and add another 5-10mg at lunch..

as the article (and Dan Duchaine said in 1997!) it takes about 8 weeks for the alpha-2 receptors to start decreasing in number...


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I've posted repeatedly on this dodgy supplement- it doesn't list "ephedrine" as an ingredient, rather "eph" which is well, who knows...
> 
> I use chest-eze combo- because, well its pharma.. and you know what you're getting.. simples as the meerkat says..


It does list ephedrine as an ingredient!!! It says "each serving of ECA 30+ contains 30mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine, 50mg aspirin"!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> It does list ephedrine as an ingredient!!! It says "each serving of ECA 30+ contains 30mg ephedrine, 200mg caffeine, 50mg aspirin"!


https://www.musclecharge.com/store/fat-loss-energy/fat-burners/hard-core-burners/diamond-labs-eca-30.html

lists the ingredients as:

Eph 30mg

Caffeine 210mg

Aspirin 25mg

Narnigin 100mg

Dicalcium Phosphate 55mg

if there is another version of diamond labs that actually lists "ephedrine" in full rather than "eph" please post it- the reason is legally, you can't put "ephedrine" on the label if the product contains none- it may contain "eph" whatever that may be, but that is NOT ephedrine, you can't use "slang" on food labels, supplement labels etc for ingredients..


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> https://www.musclecharge.com/store/fat-loss-energy/fat-burners/hard-core-burners/diamond-labs-eca-30.html
> 
> lists the ingredients as:
> 
> ...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


>


ok- that looks like it could have the goods! is that diamond labs??


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> ok- that looks like it could have the goods! is that diamond labs??


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

first time I've seen one with that label.. but if thats the case- looks legit...


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> first time I've seen one with that label.. but if thats the case- looks legit...


Not tried them yet but decent reviews


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Hampy71 said:


>


Where are these from mate... Any chance you could post a link?!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

big ste said:


> Where are these from mate... Any chance you could post a link?!


http://www.cheap-supplements.co.uk/diamond-labs-eca-30-ephedrine-60-caps.html


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Hampy71 said:


> Cheap-supplements.co.uk


Cheers mate...


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I did 2 weeks on/off x2 off clen only, and worked great...

although t3 / clen is suppose to be better, i haven't tried it as I've read its best with test.

You could try your more generic fat burtners (like thermbol/lipo 6) and run a low carb diet + morning cardio?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> you can try 20mg enalapril at night before bed (in case it makes you drowsy, not everyone, but some); try starting at 10mg of Yohimbine HCL in the morning, and try and add another 5-10mg at lunch..
> 
> as the article (and Dan Duchaine said in 1997!) it takes about 8 weeks for the alpha-2 receptors to start decreasing in number...


Cheers ausbuilt... Would it be ok to take the enalapril at the same time as i take my ZMA and 5-HTP before bed?! Where would you recommend i get the enalapril from?!

Sorry for all the questions mate!


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

andrew_tanning said:


> want to transform you fats into muscle? try using ghrp-6 by tanresearch.com
> 
> it will surely transform all budy fats into muscle. its great if your into body building and weight lifting.
> 
> ...


Does this just sound like a seller, only 4 posts :whistling:


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Does this just sound like a seller, only 4 posts :whistling:


How could you be so cynical! It's purely coincidence that his surname is similar to the website too!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

andrew_tanning said:


> want to transform you fats into muscle? try using ghrp-6 by tanresearch.com
> 
> *it will surely transform all budy fats into muscle*. its great if your into body building and weight lifting.
> 
> ...


what kind of witchcraft is this???

does it also turn lead into gold?


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

All four of his posts have been related to his site, ha ha.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> what kind of witchcraft is this???
> 
> does it also turn lead into gold?


It just turns all your fat into muscle and evenly spreads it around your body. You don't even need to workout or diet!! It's true I've tried it!!! Honest!!


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> what kind of witchcraft is this???
> 
> does it also turn lead into gold?


So long as you ignore basic human dynamics, stress levels and diets people will be sold on the fact that there is one single answer which will magically make fat turn into muscle whilst you sleep and charge you a pretty penny

Unless you move across to the darkside there is no magical answer, people have to look at lifestyle and themselves as much as they do at supplements and diet, I know people who claim a calorie deficient will make them lose stones and yet weeks later they gain weight


----------



## Renfred (Feb 11, 2011)

Hampy71 said:


> Is there really any of these fat burning pills that actually work? I'm only asking cos yesterday I had some protein delivered from predator nutrition and they gave me 2 free samples of "fat burning" pills which prompted me to look on their website at what they had sent. I couldn't believe how many of these fat burners they have for sale. Am I just being cynical or are they really just there to make money from the gullible? I would be really interested to hear from anyone who has had any kind of results from this type of product!


Hey dear fellow, You don't think that any of them can't work. Many are just for earning purposes but not all one's. I think you should use good one's and have diet foods item's for your diet plan and burning your body fat.......el cerrito personal trainer


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Renfred said:


> Hey dear fellow, You don't think that any of them can't work. Many are just for earning purposes but not all one's. I think you should use good one's and have diet foods item's for your diet plan and burning your body fat.......


So any chance you could be more specific and tell me from your own experience which ones are "good ones"?


----------



## tommyboy123 (Jun 12, 2007)

The Diamond Labs suppliment showing ephedrine on the label is confusing to me. Thought ephedrine was illegal in training supplements. Hence the "eph" rubbish you get listed on most fat burner products......

Sod it Im going to boots, gonna make my own eca stack. At least Ill know what Im putting into my body!

Hope chest-eze isnt expensive!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

off the shelf you can buy Hydra Cut at GNC....Americas No1 fat burner....my m8 got them and they really worked for him.


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

tommyboy123 said:


> The Diamond Labs suppliment showing ephedrine on the label is confusing to me. Thought ephedrine was illegal in training supplements. Hence the "eph" rubbish you get listed on most fat burner products......
> 
> Sod it Im going to boots, gonna make my own eca stack. At least Ill know what Im putting into my body!
> 
> Hope chest-eze isnt expensive!


I believe they are £1.60 for 9..


----------



## herballist (Feb 22, 2011)

tommyboy123 said:


> The Diamond Labs suppliment showing ephedrine on the label is confusing to me. Thought ephedrine was illegal in training supplements. Hence the "eph" rubbish you get listed on most fat burner products......
> 
> Sod it Im going to boots, gonna make my own eca stack. At least Ill know what Im putting into my body!
> 
> Hope chest-eze isnt expensive!


Hi, I joined this site to chase you down lol. I stumbled across yours posts about you having ulcerative colitis. I have had UC for 6 years and have learnt a lot about this disease and hopefully I can help you if you want. You shouldn't be considering an eca stack... it is so damn easy to do with diet alone. Give me an email if you can... [email protected]


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

I use Hydrocut Hardcore. It's expensive but for me it's working (although I rinse cardio 4 times a week and am strict with diet).


----------

